# I have a (Photo Challenge) if your game



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

If you were ask to Describe your self with a photo how would you do it. Not a portrait shot.No words explaining the photo. Let the onlookers tell what they see.the type of shot is up to you, you are describing yourself. Let this be one of your legacies.Keep them clean and have fun.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2009)

Since I'm bad about overthinkin' things anyway I'll bite... Should we not be in the pic at all? Are you lookin' for an artistic representation of "who we are" without actually showing us? Or are you maybe lookin' for more of an "environmental" portrait type shot showin' us being "us"? Give us a few guidelines as to what you're lookin' for. Sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

What he said, I'm game.


----------



## quinn (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like some interesting shots should come out of this.I'm in.Who's going first?


----------



## Beanie24 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll try.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

*Me*

I'll start


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 3, 2009)

this is an old picture but it captures a couple of my facets . neat idea nwco, makes the wheels turn a bit !!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

Good I see a person who enjoys the peace and quite who is confident in what they do, but still needs some small reminders to accomplish their goals.And has a love for the outdoors.With an excitement of anticipation.But still keeps a person guessing.Thats what I see


----------



## quinn (Sep 3, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I'll start



Working Man's hand.Probably alot of tools been in that hand.


----------



## quinn (Sep 3, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> this is an old picture but it captures a couple of my facets . neat idea nwco, makes the wheels turn a bit !!!



Old school,God fearing man who can pick a nice set up.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Good I see a person who enjoys the peace and quite who is confident in what they do, but still needs some small reminders to accomplish their goals.And has a love for the outdoors.With an excitement of anticipation.But still keeps a person guessing.Thats what I see



That's awesome NWCO!!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds good,Im in.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 3, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I'll start



I see one who is always willing to shake the hand of a stranger and make them a friend,
one that doesn't run from hard work and 
has many accomplishments to show for it.
Oh Yeah! and he might be right handed.


----------



## Beanie24 (Sep 3, 2009)

I see a loving fathers hand always there for me.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 3, 2009)

I see a hand of a man who dont take no crap from anybody.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 3, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> this is an old picture but it captures a couple of my facets . neat idea nwco, makes the wheels turn a bit !!!


I see a guy who is a seasoned woodsman,knows the land and the animals in it..


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome Idea NWCO!!!!  Iwould say your pic describes you as someone who meets no strangers and is willing to lend a helping hand anyway you can!  

Feral....I see you like doing things the hard way not the easy way with all the technology these days.  one who likes tranquility with nature surrounding him.  

Can't wait to see more!!!!

Ben


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 3, 2009)

I gotta think about this for a min...this want be easy!

Ben


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 3, 2009)

Beanie24 said:


> I see a loving fathers hand always there for me.



daddy's hand, was soft and kind when i was crying, daddy's hand, was hard as steel when i done wrong .....   

always liked that song !!!!


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 3, 2009)

here's one....

Ben


----------



## Beanie24 (Sep 3, 2009)

My shot


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> here's one....
> 
> Ben



A man who in the darkest of times can still see God the light and knows what it will bring.There for he is not afraid of the darkness for the light will always shine through to guide him


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

Beanie24 said:


> My shot



I see a person who has a fondness for frogs and is not afraid to join in the game of life be she the one waiting on the other to make a move or being the aggressor. But either way she is having fun.The drangonfly moves fast  but in this  game we have to slow down like the snail and think.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 3, 2009)

I want in! Sounds like fun, gotta think hard about this shot tho....


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Joe r (Sep 3, 2009)

*thats cool*



FERAL ONE said:


> this is an old picture but it captures a couple of my facets . neat idea nwco, makes the wheels turn a bit !!!


thats cool rite there i dont care who you are


----------



## JasonF (Sep 3, 2009)

Great idea Lee and some great shots to start!!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm no good at this kind of stuff, but I'll see if I can come up with somethin'.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 3, 2009)

*tji1388*

I see a person with a passion for good looks and taste who loves to please and will do their very best and strives for perfection. They love to excite the palate.Or love to have their palate excited.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2009)

Great idea. I will have to think about this one. Not sure what I can come up with.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2009)

I dug through some old shots and I think this just about says it all about me...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*Browtine*

Here is a man truly in love with his child and wife whom hes smiling at thinking I'm the most blessed man a live. Who will give his all for for his family.And when thoughts need to be remembered he writes them down.For guidance the Bible is only an arms reach away.The comfort stands before and lays upon him


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*BuckMaster*

What I see is a couple who have shared something special never to be hidden a love forever.who dare to be different but so much alike for a ring can be misplaced but this will never fade away.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 4, 2009)

Nothing to do with UGA.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*jeff*

I see a rendering of a friend with great detail a guardian of family who stands ready and proud.Who wears the collar of a tinder and tamed heart.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2009)

Man NWCO you are on a roll this is great and I got toreally put some thought into something new this weekend but for now I'll use this one for other then my sweet wife Rebecca this has been my passion for many years


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 4, 2009)

NWCO, you are really connected to this. Gave me some chills when I read what you responded to the tattoo arms. That was special. I'm gonna try to put a picture on today to!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Here's my pic*

this is my wallpaper on my home pc and work pc and cell phone...i took it years ago and have used it for everything


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*lovemylabsx*

I understand the passion you have for the outdoors but what I'm looking at is a man who enjoys the simple things in life and loves and cherishes them dearly.One who is caught up in the beauty of this day.Staring into the future wondering what changes it will bring will I be ready I can not say.But one thing is for sure.I'm going to sit right here with my wife and lab and enjoy this wonderful day.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*chief squirrel 83*

When I Look at this I see a person who loves the solitude and whispering sounds.Who already has set a goal but is in no hurry.For when the hook is set and the line taunt. You will reel in you just reward.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2009)

Lee I have no idea how you come up with the words you have put to each picture but man you have the gift and use it WELL


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Lee I have no idea how you come up with the words you have put to each picture but man you have the gift and use it WELL



It's in all of us Mike we just have to look I write what I see and feel it may not be what the person was trying to tell me But that's what makes it great you combine all the interpretation's together and make a book from one photograph.I'm waiting to read others interpretation's. So I can see through their eyes also


----------



## E_Catron (Sep 4, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man NWCO you are on a roll this is great and I got toreally put some thought into something new this weekend but for now I'll use this one for other then my sweet wife Rebecca this has been my passion for many years



is that Hag?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2009)

NWCO said:


> It's in all of us Mike we just have to look I write what I see and feel it may not be what the person was trying to tell me But that's what makes it great you combine all the interpretation's together and make a book from one photograph.I'm waiting to read others interpretation's. So I can see through their eyes also




I might have that gift but putting it into words I'm not so sure of but let me sit here for a bit relax some and take it all in oh wait I think that's pretty close to what you said about me in my pic  

It's kind of nice and slow so maybe i can look at a few and post a few thought of my own neat Idea


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2009)

E_Catron said:


> is that Hag?



Hag? Sorry but I'm lost on what ya meen.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 4, 2009)

The photo doesn't have all I wanted to have in it but it'll have to do.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hag? Sorry but I'm lost on what ya meen.



Hey Mike I think he meant Merl Haggard.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*tngirl*

A woman with a kindred heart who nurtures and has a zest for life one who tries to up lift and support those around her.Who at the end of her bussy day. Sits down for some quite time.Maybe sewing on that quilt.Or just wraping it around her. To enjoy her peace of Heaven


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 4, 2009)

You just about bring me to tears. And I haven't cried in over a month!!!! Thanks, you are correct kind sirs.....


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

TNGIRL Thank you for allowing us to see you through your self photo that you presented so well


----------



## Browtine (Sep 4, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Here is a man truly in love with his child and wife whom hes smiling at thinking I'm the most blessed man a live. Who will give his all for for his family.And when thoughts need to be remembered he writes them down.For guidance the Bible is only an arms reach away.The comfort stands before and lays upon him



Dead on when it was taken. However, I now have a different look on my face when I see my ex-wife.  However, I had that same cheese eatin' grin on my face just 30 minutes ago when I got the kids down for their nap. That's one thing that hasn't faded since this pic was taken. In fact it has probably grown stronger.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm in!! Gotta find a pic now...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm glad  to here that Browtine


----------



## coyota (Sep 4, 2009)

Great thread and images-here's mine.......


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 4, 2009)

Okiedokie...here's the best I could come up with. I have three...I couldn't choose. I wish I had them all in one picture...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*coyota*

Here is a man with a strong will and determination.One who doesn't back down easily He meets everything head on with a good attitude.Loves the adventure and has skills to pass on.


----------



## coyota (Sep 4, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Here is a man with a strong will and determination.One who doesn't back down easily He meets everything head on with a good attitude.Loves the adventure and has skills to pass on.


I hope I can live up to that interpretation!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 4, 2009)

*GeorgiaBelle*

A young lady who has ideas to bring to life to make it a reality. That enjoys working with her hands and enjoys the outdoor life as well she  has a heart to share that is  full of loving memeories


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 5, 2009)

*Here's Mine...*

Had to do two shots....This was fun!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 5, 2009)

Dobbs,  I'll let NWCO handle the eliquent words, but any gal that post that photo to describe them self has my vote.
Oh Yeah! Awesome photo too.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey DRB YOU DIDN'T WANT A PICTURE OF THE BOAT


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 5, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Ok I'll take this challenge Here goes This is a young lady who has put a lot of miles on them boots in the woods and out. She has rattled a many a buck only for them to fail to out smart her. She is ready and capable to handle any and all game no matter what the season.But and I regret to say this.Their is one buck who has not out smarted her nor run away from her.She felt this strange feeling and lowered her sights and he saw that this was good and they made a truce and  they agreed to roam the fields together and forever.



and that just happens to be that certain "bucks" weapon with the pearls around it.....


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 5, 2009)

Bigkga69 your one lucky and blessed man to have found her. And Huntin Dobbs that goes for you also


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 5, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Hey DRB YOU DIDN'T WANT A PICTURE OF THE BOAT



 I'm assuming you are referring to the old Personal ad.

Woman wanted with boat, motor and trailer. Please send photo of Boat, Motor and Trailer

Kelly and Becca are some fine folks, they have a great future ahead of them.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 5, 2009)

yea thats the one DRB


----------



## Browtine (Sep 5, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I'm assuming you are referring to the old Personal ad.
> 
> Woman wanted with boat, motor and trailer. Please send photo of Boat, Motor and Trailer
> 
> Kelly and Becca are some fine folks, they have a great future ahead of them.



I'm lookin' for the one with a bow, arrows, and a rifle... Of course I'd have to see the bow and gun first.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 6, 2009)

*Huntin Dobbs  here's the serious side that you deserve*

Here is a young Lady who has a great love for the outdoors,the adventure, one that surpasses many others.She has put a lot of time into this passion to learn the skills and to be prepared for the different seasons and changes.Being not afraid to walk along.But enjoying the companionship of that one special person.That her hunting has lead her to. Now these two hunt together as one.Teaching each other and learning from one another.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it!! Those are beautiful words NWCO, Thanks to you too David!


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres mine. This wus a challenge but fun, had to think on it for awhile.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is mine after thinking about it...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

*NGa.ManHunter*

Here is a man who gets more enjoyment siting in that rocker.Instead of watching T.V. for he finds no comfort in it.Who has spent a many a morning sipping coffee petting the dog watching the sun rise one more time.Planing for what he wishes to accomplish that day.Afterwards as the day starts to drift away he finds himself in the same place he started.But with more memories to ponder over while the sun sets.Petting his dog rocking back and forth saying  boy we've made it through another day you ready to go in come on.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sarah Fair*

A young lady who knows and understands what the big picture means.The ups and downs of everyday life.She has also come to realize that its the small wounders that need more attention.For with out them there is no big picture to look forward to.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 7, 2009)

Heres mine,NWCO


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Sep 7, 2009)

NWCO not only do you take prudy pictures, you can put some purdy words to our pictures!! Dont know how you can tell so much about a picture but you nailed it on mine. I enjoy this challenge. Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Had to do two shots....This was fun!



Great pic, and I like that neck knife!! 



DRB1313 said:


> Kelly and Becca are some fine folks, they have a great future ahead of them.




I second those words, David. A pair of mighty fine young folks!!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

*Nicodemus*

I'm going to say something about you with out a picture.This is a man who lives by morals were a handshake and spit is all that is needed to seal the deal.He lives in the modern world but longs for the old.He's the David Crockett,Daniel Boone. Grizzle Adams and Tom Dooley all rolled into one. Who has stories told by none. Bet that neck knife Hunting Dobbs has is one of his own.Some may not know you but wish we did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2009)

NWCO, thank you for the kind words, Sir. You`re too kind!  And yes, the neck knife Miss Becca has there is of my makin`.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

*Biggus*

Now here's a man who when he has his sights set on something whether it be hunting or other wise. Nether rain nor snow sleet or hail will keep him from it. He possesses a determination a drive to accomplish that which he has set the wheels of motion into action. Other wise he's as laid back as the hair on a dog with its head hung out the truck window.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

*11p&ybowhunter*

What do I see A man who has gone through some changes none he regrets.But is willing to make more, he studies the process in which to make them. And dreams of that day that he makes them a reality.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok here's mine.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

*corn pile*

A seasoned man who enjoyed years passed with a desire to keep them alive.Walking the trails looking in nooks and grannies.Preserving all he can for those to come.Leaving no stone unturned for what treasure lies beneath.Who has stories about some old home place and direction to get there with any hast.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 8, 2009)

*Crickett*

This is a Bold but gentle statement you present.Your a compassionate lady with many desires.That can only be explained like the changes in the fire.Who loves the moon light walks and sitting around the camp site.The simple things in life you also desire.But you have a fire in your heart for family that can not be quenched.The flame flickers and the shadows dance and you enjoy your state of trance.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 8, 2009)

I know I've put a photo thru already, so forgive me for being selfish. I took these 2 pics over a year ago, in another lifetime. Just wondered what they read. I've enjoyed reading everyones pictures. And I love the pearls on the gun of Dobbs!!! And I love Nics reading. The flame was awesome!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 8, 2009)

NWCO said:


> This is a Bold but gentle statement you present.Your a compassionate lady with many desires.That can only be explained like the changes in the fire.Who loves the moon light walks and sitting around the camp site.The simple things in life you also desire.But you have a fire in your heart for family that can not be quenched.The flame flickers and the shadows dance and you enjoy your state of trance.



I need a tissue.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2009)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Had to do two shots....This was fun!



I just had to post this after seeing HD picture and this ain't even my idea it was Rebecca's. She mentioned things to put in the picture and then I ran with her idea and came up with this 

By the way Huntin-dobbs great minds think alike


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 8, 2009)

*Tngirl*

Here is a woman with memories to share.Spanish Moss from a trip once took.A pelt from her first deer from down by the brook.A bow fashioned from a tree no doubt, but its the man shes talking about.The rose that smells so sweet,symbolizes a person we would just  love to meet.The grapes she gathered did not go in a tin but into the hat of her most loved friend. As they they sit on the bench even in the twilight of night they tell each other everything's going to be alright.Our seeds have been planted and nurtured with care now their blooming so this I must share.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 8, 2009)

NWCO, you are pretty much on the mark. Such a wonderful scouting trip, stump shooting, he brought the wild grapes back to me in his hat. Along with wild flowers that day. I tanned the deer hide myself, last summer, my first one! It was beginning fall - Aug./Sept, so looking forward to the new hunting season together. Just one moment frozen in time.....thanks for the reading. I hope to meet you one day.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 8, 2009)

NWCO said:


> A seasoned man who enjoyed years passed with a desire to keep them alive.Walking the trails looking in nooks and grannies.Preserving all he can for those to come.Leaving no stone unturned for what treasure lies beneath.Who has stories about some old home place and direction to get there with any hast.


You are a wise man,NWCO......


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been thinkin about this thread and what pic I would take or show.  

This evening, I remembered this picture I took on the way home from the truck show.


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> this is an old picture but it captures a couple of my facets . neat idea nwco, makes the wheels turn a bit !!!




Wow.............that is an AWESOME pic!!  I LOVE it!  That is one of my favorite scriptures, too....  

I may have to try to take a crack at this one, too.....


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

chinquapin said:


> here's one....
> 
> Ben



Sunrise?  Or sunset?  Or just the sun finally breaking through the storm clouds to reveal what was there the whole time?  

This pic makes me feel "small" in a way, humble.  But it lets me know that something much "bigger" looking out for me, and that gives me great comfort.

Great pic!


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

NWCO said:


> I'll start



A working man's hand.  One that's not afraid of dirt or hard work, but not so tough that he can't make friends or lend a helping hand to someone in need.

Great pic!


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

Beanie24 said:


> My shot


  Oh, that is just TOO cute!!!  I see a person who enjoys life, but doesn't take it so seriously.  Light-hearted by nature, but thinks things through for a bit before just jumping on in.   (Uh... no pun intended there, with the frogs and all!  LOL)


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


>


  I see someone who's not afraid to have "color" in their lives.  I bet you tend to go "above and beyond" to make something extra-ordinary out of simple things.  You like to put the zest in life.  Nice!


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

Browtine said:


> I dug through some old shots and I think this just about says it all about me...



I saw the Bibles too.....  This is a picture of a very happy man.  Content with his life and the people in it, and comfortable with who he is.

Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man NWCO you are on a roll this is great and I got toreally put some thought into something new this weekend but for now I'll use this one for other then my sweet wife Rebecca this has been my passion for many years


  Awwwwwww!!!!  I know exactly what you mean - I have one, too!!  Chocolate is good for the heart!!  

Your heart's been touched in ways only a few would understand.  That makes you a very blessed, caring and giving man!


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Lee I have no idea how you come up with the words you have put to each picture but man you have the gift and use it WELL


 X's 2!!!  Your descriptions are absolutely AWESOME!!

I'd be curious to see how accurate folks think they are, too!


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> The photo doesn't have all I wanted to have in it but it'll have to do.



Wow............ What is it missing???  This picture speaks volumes!!

I see someone who relishes their childhood and the values they grew up with, who enjoys the simpler comforts of life.... and has passed them on to the next generation.  And the figurine of the couple in the background speaks loudly of the warmth and love you have for your family.

I bet you've spent many a cold winter day rocking a child in that chair with the fire rolling, probably even reading "Winnie the Pooh" to them as they got older.  You are a very nurturing person!

Wow.... I really need to get on the ball here and post a picture.  I'll have to think about it a bit more first, though. It makes it hard, only being able to post one.


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

SarahFair said:


>


  You are not so busy that you can't "stop & smell the roses".... You have discovered that there are many treasures hidden in the finer details of life, and appreciate them immensely.  And you "could" keep this a secret from everyone else and cherish it all on your own, but you prefer to share what you know that so others may be able to slow down and enjoy it as well.


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

cornpile said:


> Heres mine,NWCO


  Wow.... This is a great picture!

I see someone who is nostalgic for a "time gone by" - or fading away quickly.  This picture reminds me that things may be "forgotten" or abandoned by some, but that doesn't mean they are gone.  You hold tight to those things and are determined to continue the legacy.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay! I've tried to find time to put together a shot, but just can't seem to 
get it done at the moment.
Here's from a while back that touches on who I am.


----------



## Country_Girl (Sep 9, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Okay! I've tried to find time to put together a shot, but just can't seem to
> get it done at the moment.
> Here's from a while back that touches on who I am.



Whoa.......................that is an AWESOME picture!  You are a person who is all about God, country, and the love of someone special.  You are a gentle soul by nature, but can become quite the force to be reckoned with when the values and people you hold dear are threatened.

Nice!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 9, 2009)

*Drb 1313*

Here is what I see, your love for country family and friends and GOD to no end.You have the passion and desire to do your very best.To display the beauty in that which you see.But this I found most interesting.You layered it with a special thought intentional or not.The first shall be last and the last shall be first. Amen


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 9, 2009)

NWCO said:


> A young lady who knows and understands what the big picture means.The ups and downs of everyday life.She has also come to realize that its the small wounders that need more attention.For with out them there is no big picture to look forward to.



That was very nice! Thank you...


----------



## E_Catron (Sep 9, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hag? Sorry but I'm lost on what ya meen.



Looks like Merle Haggard


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 9, 2009)

*Mel*

A young lady no doubt with a passion for life and what its all about.To rebuild and restore sometimes from the ground up.Who loves to take a step back and look at the accomplishments she has made.And with pride to show the world that Ford in which she rides in is only one of the many things.Don't mind getting grit under her nails and burning rubber smells better than Chanel.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 9, 2009)

E_Catron said:


> Looks like Merle Haggard



Sure hope he don't see this he might be a bit insultated


----------



## chinquapin (Sep 10, 2009)

country girl,
that pic was taken at midnight on july 4th, my fiance and I were painting the sanctuary of our church.

Ben



Country_Girl said:


> Sunrise?  Or sunset?  Or just the sun finally breaking through the storm clouds to reveal what was there the whole time?
> 
> This pic makes me feel "small" in a way, humble.  But it lets me know that something much "bigger" looking out for me, and that gives me great comfort.
> 
> Great pic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2009)

Here`s my contribution.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 12, 2009)

nick, i see man who enjoys his heritage and history, who displays his wares either hard earned , hand made , or gifted by true friends.  these tools are used to keep his path straight and used to help others discover a road less traveled. they require time, patience, strength and heart to use correctly but vast satisfaction comes through doing things the old way....


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow, Nic a great picture.
 I see a man with strengths. The strength of his character, the strength of his body and mind, and the strength of his family. He knows the old ways are still the best and most lasting to know. He can feed his family and protect them with the knowledge that lies in his hands and heart. He is a lasting friend and a worse enemy. I'm grateful to call him my friend.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 12, 2009)

F1 and TN pretty much cover it but I'll add this... I see a man who appreciates the hard work of those from our past, and lives to see their memories and ways be remembered. He learns well and teaches even better, those skills given to him that he will pass to others. This is a man you definately want on your side, a strongminded, and kind person.  He will never go hungry, or want anything he cant get or make himself.


----------

